# Does anyone else have strange lumps on their heels?



## Heavy_Cream (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi all...not a pleasant subject, I know, and I am sorry about that. On the sides of my heels, I repeat, the SIDES of them...not directly under them where you step on them, thank goodness...I have a few rather large but not giant-sized, protruding lumps on the sides of my heels. My doctor said I "stumped her" when she looked at them and she doesn't know what they are. I really don't like poking them, but I do not think they are hard lumps. If I was guessing, I would say they are perhaps one of three possible things:

1. Stressed-out bulging veins...perhaps the veins don't like carrying the amount of weight I have?
2. Fat deposits
3. Nerve bundles

Does anyone else have this condition and know what they are? Do they EVER go away? Would weight loss make them go away? Thank you!


----------



## Pookie (Jul 26, 2007)

Do they hurt? Not dry skin?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hard to guess what this is without some more information. There is something called Haglands Deformity (or 'pump bump'), but that's at the *back *of the heel, not the side. A bursa is possible - but those form over bone. Seems unlikely that's what you're talking about. Does it look like this? 







If you can tell us more and possibly post a picture, perhaps we can find some more information for you. 


Are the bumps hard or soft? 
Are they located in an area where your shoe rubs? 
Are they painful? 
Are they red?


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for the replies. They are soft, not sore or painful, they are not red...they are not Haglands Deformity...and yes they are where my shoe rubs, but they are not blisters...shrug...quite a mystery.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope, not callouses, either.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Time to see a podiatrist?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd guess a podiatrist or dermatologist.

Good luck!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jul 26, 2007)

Yup, I agree...time to see a foot specialist.  Thanks, all!


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 2, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Thank you so much for the replies. They are soft, not sore or painful, they are not red...they are not Haglands Deformity...and yes they are where my shoe rubs, but they are not blisters...shrug...quite a mystery.



I have this also....they are just lumps, not painful at all.....I don't know what they are either.....they are just fat lumps I think.......


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok I have little lumps on the inside of my left heel. They look sort of like a puffed out vein would look, but clearly aren't that. They don't hurt or change color or anything. I don't know if mine are what your's are, but it's great to have something else to obsess about...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 3, 2007)

Would any of you mind taking pictures of these things? I'm just not familiar with anything of the sort, and I'm curious. If you don't want to post it, perhaps in email?


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 3, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Would any of you mind taking pictures of these things? I'm just not familiar with anything of the sort, and I'm curious. If you don't want to post it, perhaps in email?



*Mine are the size between a dime and a quarter size...looks like a blister but not sore....been there for a while, which leads me to the thought of Fat deposits...I will have my husband take picture of mine to show...hoping they show up on camera.....*


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey, interesting, I got some more replies to this...hmmmm.


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Sep 17, 2007)

Years ago my podiatrist said mine are fat deposits. No biggie.


----------

